# pregnant fish



## swoozie13579 (Sep 28, 2010)

i have a pregnant female betta and she doesn't lay her eggs, but she is still really fat with eggs!! will someone tell me why?


----------



## TaylorW (Sep 4, 2010)

Are you sure she's not bloated? She can't be pregnant if she hasn't been around a male.

How much do you feed her a day, and what size is your tank/how often do you do water changes?


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

To add-once a female betta is mature they will always have unripe eggs and they will either drop and eat them or absorb them on a regular basis-often you will see white colored poop from a female-this is usually after they have eaten their eggs-some females will not eat the eggs and you will see them on the floor of the tank.
Once the female is exposed to a male the eggs will ripen and she will ready herself to spawn and often she will swell more and her oviposter (egg tube) will protrude more than normal

As Taylor has asked-are you sure she is not bloated, scales sicking out...etc....answer the question and we can help you-also a pic would be helpful as well


----------



## swoozie13579 (Sep 28, 2010)

im sure shes not bloated a white egg is sticking out of her...........
the tank is a 10 gallon


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

That's not an egg hun, that's the ovipositor OFL is talking about. 

She could be egg bound, but I highly doubt this is the case.
I agree, I'd like to see a picture so I can find out for sure.


----------



## TaylorW (Sep 4, 2010)

Pictures please!  I'm curious now


----------



## FishyFriend1 (Oct 29, 2010)

yes a picture would be nice please!


----------



## swoozie13579 (Sep 28, 2010)

#1 what is an ovipositor OFL and #2 how do u post pics???? thx


----------



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

When you post click go advanced. Next to the text type is the text size on the top row of icons just above the text box. Next to the text size is the text color, next to that is a white smily. Next to that is a paper clip, click it and a window will appear. Than click the "browse" button on the window, double click the picture you want, and click upload. The picture wont appear until you post your reply.


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

an ovipositor is the tube that females use to deposit eggs. It shows as a little white spot on their bellies.
They have eggs in their ovaries all the time, but when they're never fertilized or she isn't exposed to the male, she'll either false-lay them or absorb them. I have one girl that releases them at random. lol


Here's a shot of one of my females to better explain:


----------

